# Slip-On Boots



## Tigger (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone wear slip-on boots?

My new fulltime gig is out of a fire station and I need new boots. I wear my hiking boots at my rural place right now, but that's not going to fly in the city.

I saw these Thorogood boots at the uniform store. They look pretty sweet, does anyone wear them or anything similar? Do they stay on your feet ok? Comfortable and not too hot?


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 8, 2013)

I loved my 5.11 boots. The side zipper made them easy to get on/off quickly. 

http://m.511tactical.com/All-Products/Footwear/6-Boots/ATAC-6-Side-Zip-Boot.html


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 8, 2013)

I use side zipper magnums. Love them.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never seen these particular boots IRL, but I hate Thorogoods in general.  They don't wear well on the leather (it chips and scuffs really poorly).  Also, I think that they are ugly, and look like ski boots.  But that's the ones with laces.  These might be way better.


----------



## Kevinf (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IIXF6K
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0069VAAO0
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CFX0L0

Those are all boots that I'd give a shot to. I use these right now. They aren't slip on, but they are so comfortable I've never felt the need to remove them. Longest I've had them on at one time was for a 19 hour shift of non-stop work, plus the time I was in them going to and coming from work that day. Just did 17.5 hours in them the other day and my feet felt great at the end of the day.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm using the Thorogood boots as an example of the style. I too am not a big fan, I have a pair now and they look like crap.

I'm looking at slip-ons mostly because of being in a bedroom at night, once less thing to deal with on the midnight call. Zippers might be fine too, but I'm curious if anyone uses the slip-ons. Lots of FFs use them as station boots out here.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 8, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I'm using the Thorogood boots as an example of the style. I too am not a big fan, I have a pair now and they look like crap.
> 
> I'm looking at slip-ons mostly because of being in a bedroom at night, once less thing to deal with on the midnight call. Zippers might be fine too, but I'm curious if anyone uses the slip-ons. Lots of FFs use them as station boots out here.



People love them.  I vote yes as a matter of slip on boots.  Personally, I prefer red wings with zippers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 8, 2013)

I have Redback slip ons. I like em.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I have Redback slip ons. I like em.



I had never heard of Redbacks until I started doing some reading of different boot reviews and everything I've read looks pretty good.  I decided to give them a try.  I am rather impatiently waiting for a pair of Blue Tongue by Redback side zips to show up at my door.

As for the OP, I have always used side zips and have worked 24/48's for the last 7 years.  I prefer them because I can always use the laces to adjust how snug they fit and they are quick and easy to get on and off.  My last pair was from Magnum, and they were ok, but not anything that I just loved.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I have Redback slip ons. I like em.



I've had my redbacks for over a yr and a half at a high speed 100,000 911 call volume service. They are amazing! I had my all American front zipper boots for the same time and the leather scuffed and the boots were horrible. These red backs don't even look worn down one bit. Fyi, they are Australian and you need to get one size smaller for them


----------



## Tigger (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweet, I think I am gonna try and hunt down a pair of Redbacks for a semi-reasonable price.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2013)

Mine are over 3 years old and still look decent. 







The only caveat is the distinct lack of true ankle support that you get from lace up/zip ups. These were daily wear at the fire station, but now I wear mine only on night shifts.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 9, 2013)

The ankle support is why I don't have them. I tend to twist my ankles easily. I need my boots on and zipped every time.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Jun 9, 2013)

I love my leather slip-on boots (similar to RedBacks), as they go on quick, breathe better than lace up boots and are very comfortable. 
I would caution that there is little-to-no ankle support, It is easy to roll your ankle. Better to avoid that if a majority of your calls are 911. For slower paced IFT's with less risk to injuring your feet, they are hard to beat.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> The ankle support is why I don't have them. I tend to twist my ankles easily. I need my boots on and zipped every time.



Agreed. 

I've had to hike in to patients before or down embankments for MVAs. Slip-ons are comfy but I need te ankle support as well. Shoulda listened to mom when she told me football was a bad idea! All I have to show for it is a bad neck and ankles!


----------



## HeadRusch (Jun 14, 2013)

Boot advice coming from someone in the military after countless patrols and humps back in the rear:

Sidezip boots are nice and preferred by medical staff in patrols because they come off easier than cutting off a boot. Although when the zippers start to get wet, they will stick and become very difficult to get on and off. May take getting wet a few dozen times, but after that they can become very very difficult.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 14, 2013)

HeadRusch said:


> Boot advice coming from someone in the military after countless patrols and humps back in the rear:
> 
> Sidezip boots are nice and preferred by medical staff in patrols because they come off easier than cutting off a boot. Although when the zippers start to get wet, they will stick and become very difficult to get on and off. May take getting wet a few dozen times, but after that they can become very very difficult.



What nationality/branch? In the US Army zippered boots are expressly forbidden. Now that I'm an EMT I have a pair of Worx from Red Wings with side zippers and I absolutely love them, wear 'em all the time now lol


----------



## HeadRusch (Jun 14, 2013)

Marines. We normally weren't allowed to wear them either, but as I was way out in the boonies in my deployments, I could get away with personal boots instead of issued boots. I had 5.11 zippered boots and Converse tactical boots. Both had the same issue.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok yeah I know a few guys who had those zippers you lace into the boot, you just have to remember to take those out before returning to the larger FOBs!


----------



## palmer1121 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have the Rocky slip ons.  Been wearing them every day at work for almost a year and I work 20-25 shifts a month.  They have held up very well, comfortable and still look good with a monthly or every other month polish job.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2013)

I've heard a lot of good things about the red backs. However the lack of ankle support is why I never got a pair. 

My first pair of boots were a pair of Pro Warrings that one of my mentors gave me. I owned the boots for 5 years (no clue how long my mentor had them) and they are still in ok condition. 

The new pair of boots I have are Haix (only one that was in stock that my company pair for). So far I like them. Only time will tell if they last as long. These are more comfortable than the Pro Warrings.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about the red backs. However the lack of ankle support is why I never got a pair.
> 
> My first pair of boots were a pair of Pro Warrings that one of my mentors gave me. I owned the boots for 5 years (no clue how long my mentor had them) and they are still in ok condition.
> 
> The new pair of boots I have are Haix (only one that was in stock that my company pair for). So far I like them. Only time will tell if they last as long. These are more comfortable than the Pro Warrings.



If I had the money/allowance I'd buy Haix. In the interim I picked up some RedBack Blue Tongues with a composite toe. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 15, 2013)

Tigger said:


> If I had the money/allowance I'd buy Haix. In the interim I picked up some RedBack Blue Tongues with a composite toe. Should be here Tuesday.



We get 200/2yrs but still those HAIX are ridiculous expensive. Everyone that does have them loves them. Those blue tongues are good too they are made by the same manufacturer I believe as red backs


----------



## Bullets (Jun 15, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> We get 200/2yrs but still those HAIX are ridiculous expensive. Everyone that does have them loves them. Those blue tongues are good too they are made by the same manufacturer I believe as red backs



As a haix owner, i agree they can be pricey, but with their refurbishment program, i send them out every year and they will resole them, replace and stitching, repair any leather, give me new insoles and laces, polish and condition the boot and either deodorize or steam clean the inside for $90. So its expensive up front, but with this program i basically get new water proof, BBP resistant, steeltoed, structural/wildfire rated boots every year for less then a 5.11 low end boot

As far as slip on boots, the firemen wear then because they get into bunker pants on all of their calls. As an EMT i want the ankle support when carrying  patient up or down or on rougher terrain like roadside ditches and medians


----------



## Tigger (Jun 30, 2013)

My Blue Tongues have finally arrived and they are sweet. Super comfortable and classy looking!


----------



## HeadRusch (Jun 30, 2013)

*Blue Tongues*

I was looking at getting some blue tongues, but I have a concern with slip on boots. Especially if I have to run or go up or down a steep slope, my foot tends to slip in them a lot more than a laced boot.


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Jul 1, 2013)

I've got the Danner striker II with side zip.  I love them.  I'm on my second pair actually.  Very comfortable.  I thought about getting the Thorogood's, but decided against it because they're only waterproof until you get up to the composite on the side.  We have lots of snow and i don't want to walk around with wet feet.

Anyone have any problems with them in the snow?


----------

